# PE Exam Study Time - depth -vs- non depth areas.



## Matt-NM (Mar 4, 2008)

How much study time does everybody put into the non-depth sections covered on the exam? For me (ME PE), my depth is machine design, and thus between the afternoon and morning section, will account for approximately 60% of the 80 questions. Seems like quite a bit, however even if I were to somehow get all 60% right, would still need to do decent on the remainder of the exam to pass. Thus, it seems wise to focus on the machine design sections primarily, while still maintaining a decent knowledge of the other sections.

Any suggestions on how to break down the sections in order to maximize success? What about the timing of the break down? Should I study the non-depth areas until two or three weeks out and then shelf them for a final charge on the depth sections? It seems that with so much information to cover, I am forgetting how to do problems that I have already studied once I have cycled through all sections on the exam.

Any suggestions? (Also, I have been studying for the exam for a few months already. I didn't want to give the impression that I had not started yet.)

Thanks.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't think there is a straight answer to this question. My response would be to study the subjects until you feel comfortable with them and have a decent understanding of them. For me, I was already fairly confident in my abilities in my depth section since I deal with these subjects on a day to day basis. Therefore I didn't spend a lot of time reviewing some of my depth subjects as I did non-depth subjects that I knew I was likely to see on the exam and really hadn't encountered since I was in school.

I think the answer to your question will really vary from person to person depending on how much they already know about their depth or breadth sections.


----------



## EngRanger (Mar 4, 2008)

I did Machine Design in October. One of the things I would do differently if I had to do it over again (thankfully I passed) is to study the breadth sections last.

These are the least familiar and evaporate the fastest.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That may be the route I take as well. Overall, what did you think of the exam, both morning and machine design depth? What materials did you feel best prepared you? I'm trying to do as many problems as I can in MERM, six-minute solutions, and NCEES. Just so many to do!

Thanks.


----------



## EngRanger (Mar 4, 2008)

I had some trouble with a couple of problems in the morning section. At lunch break I felt like I was still in the game but was hoping things would get better in the afternoon.

The afternoon section felt good. I was able to dive in and crank on each problem without pondering how to get started. There were some difficult questions that required good problem solving skills. I was able to finish around 30mins early.

For an old fart, I'm nearly 50, it was a bit tiring. I stayed pretty well keyed-up and focused throughout the exam, but felt bushed afterward.

Afterward I thought I has a 50/50 chance at passing. I wasn't sure if the afternoon score would be sufficient to overcome the morning performance (or lack of).....

For preparation I worked the sample problems in the chapters and a lot of the end-of-chapter problems in MERM. I did all the 6 min solutions for machine design probs. I used the NCEES sample test and the CD. In addition, I had the "the other board" flash cards to help job my brain for "casual" study time. All the material was very helpful, each in it's own way.

The 6 min probs were a little disillusioning. Most took me substantially longer and some of the terminology was vague. Still, I'm sure it was helpful.

MERM is an awesome catch-all. I wouldn't say the problems were exam-like.

The NCEES sample format was very much like the exam in format and difficulty. (As might be expected). I found the CD sample problems to be great lunch time tune-ups.

I tabbed and took MERM, Shigley, Machinery's Handbook, 6min solutions, and the NCEES sample book. I also had Mark's and a spring design handbook by Assoc. Spring. I also copied, bound and tabbed the MERM index and separately the MERM appendices. With the MERM appendices I threw in several Psych charts and Mollier charts that unfolded to 11 x 17.

Having the MERM book, appendix and index as separately bound was helpful. The extra charts allowed me to mark 'em up as needed.

I had a schedule for the MERM chapters, but ended up falling behind and skimming some of the material. My initial schedule was over 16 weeks, but I was getting burned out at about 3 to go and took had to take a break.

Good luck! Just coming to this board tells me you've got the right outlook.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 4, 2008)

EngRanger

Thanks for all of the information. I have been studying pretty hard for a few months. The hardest part for me has been getting organized and coming up with a study plan. There is just so much infomation to study. I have finally decided that I am just going to do my absolute best and see what happens. Still have many, many hours left of studying in the next 5 weeks. Hopefully I don't burn myself out!

Thanks again.


----------

